# Cpl. Anthony Joseph Boneca  - LSSR - 09 July 2006



## HollywoodHitman

Canadian reported killed in Afghan fighting
Canadian Press 

[  Article ]

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — A Canadian soldier has apparently been killed in a fire fight west of Kandahar City.

Military officials said Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment based in Thunder Bay, Ont., died Sunday morning.

Cpl. Boneca, a reservist, was killed as Canadian military and Afghan security forces were pushing through an area that has been a hotbed of Taliban activity over the past few months.

Brigadier-General David Frazer, the Canadian commander on the multinational brigade in Kandahar, said Cpl. Boneca's tragic death is a blow but will not affect the troops' resolve to keep fighting in the area.

Cpl. Boneca, an infantry soldier, arrived in Afghanistan with the Canadian battle group early this winter. The unit is to rotate back to Canada next month.

Two Canadian soldiers were wounded Saturday in the same region.

Cpl. Boneca was the 17th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan.


I wish to offer my sincere condolences to Tony's family and Regiment.  

T.M.S.


----------



## Cansky

CTV newsnet just posted the we lost another soldier this morning.  It was a reserviest from Thunder Bay.  Nothing on the news website but was on TV.  
Rip


----------



## vonGarvin

RIP. 
Earlier, the CBC news (radio) reported that a coalition soldier was killed by a road side bomb in Afghanistan, but no nationality was given.


----------



## The Bread Guy

http://www.ccnmatthews.com/news/releases/show.jsp?action=showRelease&searchText=false&showText=all&actionFor=602917

JULY 9, 2006 - 07:46 ET   
  
National Defence: Canadian Soldier killed in Afghanistan 
  
OTTAWA, ONTARIO--(CCNMatthews - July 9, 2006) - A Canadian soldier was killed today during an engagement with Taliban insurgents approximately 25 kilometres west of Kandahar. The incident occurred at approximately 8:30 a.m. Kandahar time (12:00 a.m. EDT).

Killed was Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca who was serving with Task Force Afghanistan as part of the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (1 PPCLI) Battle Group. Cpl. Boneca was a member of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, which is based in Thunder Bay, Ontario; his next-of-kin have been notified.

Cpl. Boneca was evacuated by helicopter to the coalition medical facility at Kandahar Airfield where he was pronounced dead.

The repatriation of Cpl. Boneca's remains is now being planned.

Cpl. Boneca's unit was operating in Zjarey district as part of Operation Zahar, which means "Sword" in Pashto. Operation Zahar is a joint Afghan National Army/Coalition security operation aimed at removing the Taliban threat to Afghan citizens in the region west of Kandahar City while strengthening the Afghan Government's authority in the area.

Canada's mission in Afghanistan is part of our contribution to the international campaign to help bring stability and security to the people of Afghanistan. The overarching goal is to help the Afghan people achieve peace by preventing their nation from relapsing into a failed state that gives terrorist and terrorist organizations a safe haven.

There are significant risks involved in these operations, but Canadian Forces members are among the best trained, and most experienced soldiers in the world. They are well led, well equipped, and fully prepared for the mission in Afghanistan. 

Photo:  http://tinyurl.com/fws68

RIP, and condolences to the family and colleagues


----------



## The Bread Guy

Another photo....


----------



## ex-Sup

RIP and condolences...unfortunately another young soldier from Thunder Bay and a member of the Regiment.


----------



## The Bread Guy

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=a83267b8-7ec2-411f-9f55-a4b9332662c7&k=3885

*Canadian soldier based in Thunder Bay, Ont., killed in Afghanistan fire fight *  
John Cotter, Canadian Press, 9 Jul 06

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - A Canadian soldier has been killed in a fire fight west of Kandahar City. 

Cpl. Anthony Joseph Boneca of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment based in Thunder Bay, Ont., died Sunday morning, military officials say. 

Boneca, a reservist with the 1 Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry battle group, was killed as troops were pushing through an area near the village of Pashmol that has been a hotbed of Taliban activity over the past few months. 

"There has been lots of contact. But unfortunately we have suffered the tragic loss of Cpl. Boneca," said Brig.-Gen. David Frazer, the Canadian commander on the multinational brigade in Kandahar. 

"We really do have to admire his professionalism and his heroic efforts to help out people less fortunate than ours. Our hearts and prayers go out to his family and friends." 

Word of Boneca's death spread quickly among the troops back at the international coalition base. 

A Canadian flag was lowered to half staff at a small memorial that commemorates soldiers who have died in Afghanistan. 

Two Canadian soldiers were wounded Saturday in the same area, one seriously. 

Boneca, an infantry soldier, came to Afghanistan with the battle group early last winter. The unit is to rotate back to Canada next month. 

The Pashmol area, which includes vineyards, lush fields of marijuana and the withered stubble of old opium crops, has been a major gathering point for Taliban, who have been ambushing convoys and attacking Afghan National Police outposts. 

Canadian troops have defeated the insurgents in every major engagement in the region since May. But when coalition activity subsides, the Taliban regroup and become more active again. 

Frazer said Boneca's death will not have any impact on a joint Canadian-Afghan operation to sweep the region of Taliban. 

"We are going to carry on operations as they are," the general said. 

"We are not pulling back at all, we are leaning into this. We are going to push right through for as long as it takes." 

Boneca is the 17th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan.


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the family and friends of CPL Boneca, Rest in Peace.


----------



## tomahawk6

Rest in Peace CPL Boneca. 

After Glow 

I’d like the memory of me 
to be a happy one. 
I’d like to leave an after glow 
of smiles when life is done. 
I’d like to leave an echo 
whispering softly down the ways, 
Of happy times and laughing times 
and bright and sunny days. 
I’d like the tears of those who grieve, 
to dry before the sun 
of happy memories 
that I leave when life is done.


----------



## Roy Harding

Rest in Peace Cpl Boneca.

My thoughts are with you and your loved ones.


----------



## GAP

My condolances


----------



## Red 6

"He stands in the unbroken line of patriots who have dared to die
that freedom might live, and grow, and increase its blessings.
Freedom lives, and through it, he lives–
in a way that humbles the undertakings of most men."

Franklin Roosevelt​


----------



## The Bread Guy

FYI, Cpl. Boneca was a member of the Regiment of which I'm an alumnus (1978-1989).  If family are located here in Thunder Bay, I can print a hard copy of this thread and bring it to any memorial or funeral held here in town.


----------



## big bad john

My prayers go out to him and his, to all his kith and kin.

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/07/09/soldier-afghanistan.html

Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan
Last Updated Sun, 09 Jul 2006 09:00:39 EDT
CBC News
A young reservist from Thunder Bay, Ont., has been killed in battle in Afghanistan, a day after Taliban militants wounded two other Canadians in the same area west of Kandahar City.

 Cpl. Anthony Joseph Boneca, a 21-year-old from Thunder Bay, Ont., was on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan and serving with the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry. (DND) The international and Afghan forces have been battling since Friday night in the southern area, considered to be a hotbed of Taliban activity over the past few months.

Cpl. Anthony Joseph Boneca, a 21-year-old reservist from the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment based in Thunder Bay, died on Sunday morning, military officials said.

Top general vows to push on

Brig.-Gen. David Fraser, Canada's top soldier in Afghanistan, called Boneca's death a tragic loss.

But Fraser said it wouldn't deter Canada's 2,300 soldiers from continuing their mission. They're part of the U.S.-led international forces that have been trying to stabilize Afghanistan since the Taliban government was ousted after the al-Qaeda attacks on the United States on Sept. 11, 2001.

"We're going to carry on operations as they are going on right now," Fraser said. "We're not going to pull back. We're going to push through for as long as it takes."

Boneca on 2nd tour, uncle says

Boneca's uncle, William Babe, said his nephew was on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan and serving with the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.

"He spent his last tour in Kabul, and this year, when the war escalated, he went to Kandahar with the Princess Pats," Babe told CBC News from Thunder Bay. 

"He was due home at the end of this month."

A solemn military ceremony for the soldier was expected to be held on the Kandahar airfield on Monday, but there has been no word yet on when his body will be returned to Canada.

Boneca was 17th Canadian soldier to be killed in Afghanistan since the first battle group was sent to the country in February 2002. A Canadian diplomat was also killed.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Stand Easy Corporal 

RIP, thoughts to the comrades, family, loved ones and friends...


----------



## military granny

Rest in peace Corporal
My thoughts and condolances to his family and regiment


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP


----------



## Jordan411

Rest In Peace Corporal Boneca


----------



## brihard

Damn, just damn. And so close to the end of the roto, too.

My condolences to his family and his unit. 21, and on his second tour- he was definitely a credit to both.


----------



## camochick

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends of this brave young man.


----------



## gaspasser

Rest In Peace, Joseph.
Downed while on his second tour...a Soldier to the End.


----------



## Lost_Warrior

RIP Brother


----------



## Danjanou

RIP brother


----------



## Infantree

A shame hes only 21. RIP


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt

My deepest condolences....


Matthew.


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP Corporal. My thoughts are with your family and friends.


----------



## Elisha

My thoughts and prayers are with his family, friends and all those who are continuing to serve overseas.  


Rest in Peace!


----------



## manhole

Stand easy, soldier.........our thoughts and prayers are with your family and friends.

Ubique


----------



## Snake Raper

As a current serving member of the LSSR, I can say that Tony Boneca was a highly valued and respected member of the Reg't. 

 My condolences to all of his family and friends, as I know he had many of both.  

It was an honour and a privilege to serve with you Tony.


----------



## The Bread Guy

http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/July2006/09/c8820.html

*Message from her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaelle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca  * 
Canada News Wire, 9 Jul 06

"It was with deep emotion that my husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I learned, during our first regional visit to Newfoundland-and-Labrador, of the death of Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca, a reservist from the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment of Thunder Bay, Ontario.  Corporal Boneca succumbed to his injuries in Afghanistan. I encourage my fellow citizens to pause and reflect on this tragic loss for our Canadian Forces.
    Corporal Boneca's death serves as a further reminder of the dangers faced by our Canadian Forces every day in Afghanistan and also of the steadfastness of our members who each day try to make that country a better place to live.  Today, we honour his memory as a hero who fought for what he believed in. On behalf of all Canadians, our thoughts and condolences are with Corporal Boneca's family and friends, as well as his extended military family during this difficult time. Know that we share your grief."

    Michaelle Jean


----------



## 3rd Horseman

Another sad day, RIP soldier, My thoughts are with the family, his brothers in arms and his regimental family.  

You have done your duty,
The day is done,
We can all rest safer for your actions,
Thankyou Cpl Boneca you will not be forgotten.


----------



## The Bread Guy

http://www.pm.gc.ca/eng/media.asp?category=3&id=1240

Statement by the Prime Minister on the passing of Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca
9 July 2006
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the passing of Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca.

“On behalf of the Government of Canada, it is with deep sadness that I send my sincere condolences to the family, friends, and comrades of Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca who was killed this morning in Afghanistan during a combined Afghan National Army and Coalition security operation.

“Our prayers are with the loved-ones of Corporal Boneca in these difficult times and we stand proudly as a nation knowing that his sacrifice was not in vain; that he laid down his life for the safety of citizens in both Canada and Afghanistan.

“On behalf of Canadians, I praise Corporal Boneca's courage and self-sacrifice and I take comfort knowing that his memory will live on in the spirit of fellow CF soldiers serving around the world, and in the hearts of his countrymen who pray for their safe return.

“As this tragic moment has illustrated, there are risks to our mission in Afghanistan and I want to thank the men and women still serving there for their unwavering commitment to their mission in spite of these risks. As a country we stand proudly behind you.”


----------



## dglad

I had the privilege of being Cpl Boneca's CO from the time he joined the unit as a young and very keen recruit, until his first deployment to SW Asia in 2004.  I watched him grow from a boyish newbie into a smart, competent and well-liked soldier, respected among by his peers and superiors alike.  I had no doubt whatsoever that this young man would grow into a fine leader, whether as an NCM or, if he chose, as an officer.

Among my many memories of Cpl Boneca was seeing him off at Thunder Bay airport for his first tour in 2004, literally only days before I handed over command of the Regiment and deployed to Bosnia.  He must have had a dozen family members there to see him off, including parents, aunts, uncles and cousins.  Clearly, his was a close and loving family.  The current CO phoned me this a.m. and told me about the horrific task of visiting his parents at 3 a.m. today to break the news.  I can only begin to imagine how they feel.

I will ensure I carry the thoughts and wishes of the Army.ca family to the funeral.  Likewise, on behalf of the CO and members of the Regiment, my thanks to you fine Army.ca folks for your thoughts and wishes.

Dave Laderoute
LCol
CO LSSR 2001-2004


----------



## youravatar

B Coy 19 Pl 3 Sec at LFCA TC Meaford, all send their thoughts and prayers to Cpl Boneca's family and friends.


----------



## karl28

Rest In Peace Corporal Boneca


----------



## jmackenzie_15

RIP


----------



## Thompson_JM

Rest In Peace Soldier, and may prayers of support and strength be with his family and friends


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

Rest in Peace.

The taliban must be wondering if the lads in kilts are distant relatives of the British soldiers they fought so long a go.
The post from his former CO sent chills up me.
sorry for his family's loss and his units loss.
may it be a better world where he is ends up


----------



## dardt

RIP Corporal


----------



## childs56

May the Gods roll thunder across the fields of Afganistan for your sacrifice, dedication and service. You will be missed be all and never forgotten. RIP.


----------



## Pea

Rest In Peace.

His family and friends are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jake

RIP


----------



## Hayrick

RIP.     
My Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## canuck101

RIP


----------



## bubba

RIP


----------



## Jantor

Rest in peace

 My sincere condolenses to the family and friends of Corporal Boneca


----------



## Groucho

Maybe you RIP and may your family find peace! Your watch has ended but for us still in it goes on!


----------



## apostle

RIP, and to the two wounded troops a speedy recovery.


----------



## ark

RIP Cpl Boneca


----------



## cpl.wolowidnyk

RIP budz
it was a honor to serve with ya
intre pericula intrepidi


----------



## Kal

I was fortunate enough to personally know 'T-Bone', we both belonged to the same regiment and went through the same BMQ and were section mates.  I'll be remembering his great sense of humour, how out-spoken he was and his sense of esprit de corp.  

RIP buddy


----------



## c.jacob

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Stand Easy Corporal
> 
> RIP, thoughts to the comrades, family, loved ones and friends...



That very post was just on Global news about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## The Bread Guy

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1981

Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the passing of Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca
July 9, 2006

Ottawa, Ontario

The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the passing of Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca.

"It is with deepest sorrow that I learned of the death of Corporal Anthony Joseph Boneca, who was killed during operations this morning in Afghanistan at approximately 8:30 a.m. local time. Corporal Boneca was a member of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, based in Thunder Bay, Ontario.

My sincere condolences go out to the family and friends of this brave soldier, who died in the name of democracy, protecting the freedoms we cherish so strongly as Canadians.

Canada will mourn the loss of Corporal Boneca but he will not be forgotten. His memory will live on through the people whose lives he has touched, while fulfilling our mission to bring peace and security to Afghanistan.

There are risks involved in this operation, but our members are among the best trained, and most experienced soldiers in the world. They are fully prepared for the mission in Afghanistan. Corporal Boneca's courage in the face of danger demonstrates the tenacity and strength of all our CF members and it is with pride that I say he represents the best of Canada--an inspiration to his countrymen.

I stand in honour of his sacrifice and my thoughts and prayers are with him."


----------



## Sig_Des

RIP

Je me souviens


----------



## Colin Parkinson

RIP, two tours is more than most will ever do. You have done your unit, family, friends, Reserves and country proud. November 11th is going to have new meaning to this generation.


----------



## geo

RIP Soldier,

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn

We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Bloodaxe

My sincerest condolences to the family, friends and fellow soldiers of Corporal Boneca.  From the few posts already on the site, my sense is that Corporal Boneca was dedicated soldier and a man that could be relied upon by his fellow soldiers. RIP.

Maj Eric Gilson
L Edmn R


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ

:'( Rest In Peace    My thoughts and prayers to his family and friends


----------



## Gunner

Canada.com has the storey http://www.canada.com/topics/news/index.html

Note the area to post your condolences:

http://www.legacy.com/can-nationalpost/Guestbook.asp?Page=GuestBook&PersonID=18386092

Stand easy Corporal Boneca, end of mission.


----------



## the 48th regulator

dileas gu brath my fellow oat meal savage brother...

Tweak the bards nose, and sit with the drouthy cronies until I arrive.

dileas

tess


----------



## Jer1

My thoughts are with the family and friends of Cpl. Anthony Boneca. Rest in peace soldier


----------



## greydak

The army family has lost a brother, a brother who’s honour we will continue to fight for.  Rest in peace soldier


----------



## career_radio-checker

my sympathy and gratitude goes out to his parents. I just heard on the news he was an only child.


----------



## Hopkins

Has a mailing address been released? I would like to send a letter if possible


----------



## 1feral1

Just got the news of the death of this soldier on here, and truly a sad event. 

Thunder Bays's LSSR have a strong reputation for breeding good infantry soldiers, and the loss of this man will truly be felt my all who knew him, trained with him, and fought along side him.

My thoughts are with his mates both overseas and at home in T-Bay, and especially his family. Being an only child, I cant even imagine the loss his parents are feeling now, and for the rest of their lives.


Wes


----------



## GrimRX

RIP Soldier, you gave all you had.


----------



## Kirkhill

A peaceful rest to the soldier, condolences to the family for the grief they are suffering - a grief that time may dull but never erase - and many thanks for the service and sacrifice that he and they gave.

May you find tranquility soon.


----------



## redleafjumper

My sincere condolences to the family of this fine young soldier.  Lest we forget...


----------



## Nug

Rest easy


----------



## The Bread Guy

No mailing addresses have been made public to this point, but if one sends a card to:

Boneca Family 
c/o The Lake Superior Scottish Regiment
Thunder Bay Garrison
317 Park Avenue
Thunder Bay ON P7B 1C7

I'm certain it will get to the family.

Also, I'll be printing this thread off and sharing it with the family.  Once more details re:  internment are available (like address of funeral home), I'll share either here, or on the thread of ongoing AFG news:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/46893.0/all.html

I'm also updating my own news page on the incident at least once a day here:
https://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/Boneca

In order to keep this means clear for messages of condolence, shared memories and support, any news updates with new information will be posted to the thread listed above.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Springroll

My most sincerest and heartfelt coldolences to the family and friends of this brave soldier.
May he rest peacefully knowing that he gave his all for the betterment of those less fortunate.


----------



## LIKELY

Your contributions to the freedom that all men and women deserve will never be forgotten.
My prayers are with the family, friends and Regiment at this sad time.

God Bless.


----------



## Bobbyoreo

RIP Cpl


----------



## tomahawk6

Official Combined Forces Command press release announcing the death of a coalition soldier.

http://www.cfc-a.centcom.mil/News%20Release/2006/07-July/Coalition%20Soldier%20killed%20during%20operations%20in%20Kandahar.htm


----------



## Gunnar

Take up our quarrel with the foe,
To you, from failing hands we throw,
The torch, be yours to hold it high
If ye break faith with we who die, 
We shall not sleep, though poppies blow,
In Flanders Fields.


The poppies blow in Afghanistan too, and our soldiers die for their country wherever they are sent.  Let we forget.  War isn't just WWII...it can be here and now too.



My condolences to the family.  This must be a devastating blow.


----------



## Hot Lips

RIP Cpl Boneca  

God Bless... your giving soul 
Condolences to family and friends

HL


----------



## muffin

RIP Cpl, 

Prayers and condolences to family and friends.


----------



## military granny

I found this while checking out The Patriot Guard site

http://patriotguard.org/Forums/tabid/61/view/topics/forumid/135/Default.aspx

Its in the coalition/ allies watch list


edited link if not working post and I will try again


----------



## Pearson

Rest easy Cpl.  

MG, link not working for me.
Cancel last, registered over, there all good now.


----------



## Picaninny Skoff

As I former Lake Sup and a current serving member, I would like to give my condolenses to the family of Cpl Boneca and to the members of the 1VP BG and the LSSR.  Bring this hero home and let him Rest In Peace under the watchfull eye of Nanabijou.  Inter Pericula Intrepidi.


----------



## military granny

I recieved this e-mail from a member of the Patriot Guard Riders earlier today.

*Ma'am,

I spent over an hour this morning talking to some of the officers of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment and the 38th Canadian Brigade Group. They are forwarding our request to honor this Canadian hero. Hopefully, we will have more information by Wednesday.

While talking to an officer this morning, I found that Cpl Boneca's father served in the Portuguese army. I was brought up in a heavily Portuguese town in Rhode Island and was stationed in the Azores from 1998 to 2000. The military fraternity is a very special feeling and makes for a much smaller world.*


----------



## The Bread Guy

To give everyone a bit of a break, I've just posted a brief (LT 2 minutes) video, using public domain photos, backed by the "Skye Boat Song" (official slow march of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPsogi_7jDo

A bit of a chance to pause, reflect and remember....


----------



## tomahawk6

Very nice.


----------



## misfit

RIP


----------



## Haggis

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> To give everyone a bit of a break, I've just posted a brief (LT 2 minutes) video, using public domain photos, backed by the "Skye Boat Song" (official slow march of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPsogi_7jDo
> 
> A bit of a chance to pause, reflect and remember....



Well done.

RIP Cpl Boneca.


----------



## JasonH

> *Slain soldier was committed to mission*
> 
> OTTAWA — The father of Cpl. Anthony Boneca, the Canadian soldier killed in a fierce battle near Kandahar Sunday, defended Tuesday his son’s commitment to the mission and his ability to carry it out.
> 
> "Recent media reports state that my son may not have been prepared. His conversations with my family and me indicated he was well aware of the dangers around him and was committed to the test he had taken on," said Antonio Boneca, in a statement released through the Department of National Defense. "There is no question about the extent of his military training. I know he was well prepared for what he was sent to do."
> 
> Friends of Boneca however, have given a different account of the 21-year-old’s experience in Afghanistan. Dylan Bulloch, a friend from the soldier’s hometown of Thunder Bay, Ont., said Boneca confided to him in a recent telephone conversation that he was dissatisfied with the mission, that he was overworked, his morale was down and that he was not alone among his fellow soldiers in his confusion over Canada’s role in the war-torn country.
> 
> "He was saying he was overworked. He’s one of these people that are able to bounce back full of energy. And hearing him saying he was tired and his morale was down was a complete shock," Bulloch said.
> 
> In his last e-mails to friends and family, Boneca said he couldn’t wait to come home and likened the conditions in Afghanistan to living in "hell." In the family’s statement, Antonio Boneca acknowledged his son, who joined the reserves after graduating high school and was on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan, found the job challenging but that he loved being in the Canadian Forces.
> 
> "He said it was difficult to cope with the weather, the sand, and the situation the young children endured. He was proud to make a difference in their lives and said he wished these children could live like we do in Canada," said the statement. "My son volunteered to go to Afghanistan. Anthony knew what he was getting into. He loved being in the army and my wife, Shirley, and I supported our son whole-heartedly. In all my conversations with my son, there was never any mention of him not being well enough or fit enough to carry out his military duties."
> 
> The statement also addressed the issue of troop morale by saying, "Anthony knew he was part of a group that stuck together to do what they were sent to do."
> 
> Boneca was due to return home in about three weeks and according to his uncle William Babe, the young man had vowed never to return. The soldier’s grieving father said in his statement that his son’s enthusiasm for coming home to his family and girlfriend was only natural.
> 
> "Certainly, Anthony wanted to come home, but I ask what soldier wouldn't in that situation?"
> 
> Boneca has been described by his friends, family and fellow soldiers as a generous, intelligent, athletic and loyal person who will be missed greatly by the tight-knit neighbourhood where he grew up.
> 
> The 17th soldier to die in Afghanistan since 2002, Boneca’s remains will arrive at Canadian Forces Base Trenton Wednesday evening. Gov. Gen. Michaelle Jean, Minister of Defence Gordon O’Connor and Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Rick Hillier are expected to attend the repatriation ceremony. The media will be allowed at the ceremony to take photos, but the family will not grant interviews.
> 
> © CanWest News Service 2006


----------



## JasonH

Should take care of all those media reports if this hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## geo

God bless em all.
Am satisfied that Mr Boneca has taken the time to issue his commentary.
This media circus is something that always drives me up the wall.........


----------



## dglad

All--

Cpl Tony "T-Bone" Boneca is home.  He arrived today in Thunder Bay on a Westjet flight from Toronto.  He was met at the airport by his CO, RSM, a few other members of the Regimental family, and a large--and I mean large--number of family members...probably 30 or so.  Eight Lake Sups carried his coffin from the plane, across the tarmac and to a waiting hearse, accompanied by the dirge of a single piper.  He now lies in state in a local funeral home, with a vigil of LSSR soldiers standing watch over him, 24/7, until the funeral on Monday.

With him came a PPCLI WO as an escort, from Afghanistan to Thunder Bay.  The WO returns to theatre next week.  I find it comforting that a fallen Canadian soldier is never left alone, even for a moment, until put to his final rest.

Thought you would all like to know.

Dave Laderoute
LCol
CO LSSR 2001-2004


----------



## Cloud Cover

Thank you for the update sir.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Godspeed Cpl. and rest in peace.   

I hope this disgusting media zoo dies down soon.... thankfully i was in the field all week so i didnt have to listen to all of it....


----------



## The Bread Guy

Neil Young, in a concert in Winnipeg this week, dedicated one of the tunes he sang to the memory of Cpl. Boneca.

http://winnipegsun.com/Entertainment/Music/2006/07/15/1686036-sun.html

*Young and old friends mastersNot much to protest in solid performances *  DAVID SCHMEICHEL, Winnipeg Sun (online), 15 Jul 06

(...)

The between-song banter was minimal. Aside from introducing the band, Young waited until just before intermission to address the (sold out) crowd of 13,000 -- expounding on the origin of the song Families, then dedicating it to fallen Canadian Cpl. Anthony Boneca. 

"The announcer was talking about how the war had changed medicine," Young said, after noting the song was inspired by a news report on military medical planes. "I couldn't help but think that was a bit off. Anyway, I wanted to do this song tonight for a boy from Thunder Bay." 

(...)

Lyrics to "Families"
http://www.lyrics4all.net/n/neil-young/living-with-war/families.php
  
Artist: Neil young 
Song: Families 
Album: Living With War 

when you try to bring our spirit home 
won't you celebrate our lives 
in a way that's right for our children 
and families 

when you write your songs about us 
won't you try to do us justice 
because we want to be just like you 
and your families 

i see a light ahead 
there's a chill wind blowin' in my head 
i wish that i was home instead 
with my family 

there's a universe between us now 
but i want to reach our and tell you how 
much you mean to me 
and my family 

i'm goin' back to the usa 
i just got my ticket today 
i can't wait to see you again 
in the usa.


----------



## The Bread Guy

FYI, condolences posted here have been printed out and passed along to the Boneca family.  Don't know how they're taking it, but the military staff I provided other copies to ate them up, and seemed to be comforted by them.


----------



## tomahawk6

FYI the funeral is today at 1100 hrs in Thunder Bay.Video of the funeral on the right side of the ctv page.
Packed service,very well attended judging by the video.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060717/boneca_funeral060717/20060717?hub=Canada


----------



## The Bread Guy

My sweetie went to the funeral - figures there were about 1,200 in the cathedral, with another 200 or so outside listening.


----------



## dglad

I attended the funeral.  I think your numbers are right, milnewstbay...maybe even a little on the low side.

A few thoughts and observations, in no particular order:

-one of our MCpl's spoke about his buddy, Cpl Boneca, during the funeral Mass, for as long as he could.  When he finally broke down, his "fire team partner", a senior Cpl in the Regiment, immediately stepped into his place and finished reading the MCpl's little speech, before launching into his own.  There was no hesitation, no second thought...the Cpl knew his partner needed to be "covered", and he just did it.  This is what soldiers do.

-we had members of units from across LFWA and a few from elsewhere in the country attend.  I understand a few travelled on their own dime.  Wow.

-our Regiment made some mistakes during the funeral in terms of some of the specialized drill, etc.  Nothing major.  My reaction is, good.  I don't want us ever to have the opportunity to get slick or polished at this sort of thing.

-the reverance shown by the public around the cathedral, during the drive to the internment, at the graveside, all gave me hope that perhaps Canadians can understand what soldiering is really about, what it can cost, and what it's trying to achieve.

-I think everyone held it together more or less reasonably, until Cpl Boneca's father said his final farewell and broke down at his son's graveside.  The grief of a parent for a lost child is a primal thing that resonated through those assembled.  More than a few of us were wiping our eyes after that.

-I have been to military funerals before.  Most have been for those who have reached the natural end of their lives, e.g. as Honourary Cols and LCols.  Those are sad affairs, but they're sad in a retrospective and "fulfilled" way.  Dying at 80 from natural causes is very different than dying at 21.  Even then, I have attended a funeral for a young man killed in a training accident.  Now, I would in no way diminish the loss of a soldier in such circumstances, but Cpl Boneca's death is somehow "different".  Intellectually, I know this is somewhat unfair--dead in a vehicle rollover is just as dead as being killed by enemy action.  And the soldier who dies in the vehicle mishap in Valcartier or the range accident in Wainwright is still dying in the service of his or her country.  Nonetheless, Cpl Boneca's death is still "different" in some visceral, emotional way that I can't yet define.  This is the first funeral I've attended for a soldier killed in battle, so I suppose it's natural to find it a different experience to try and sort out.  

In the end, though, what matters is that Cpl Boneca is finally at rest, the first Lake Sup to die in battle since May of 1945.  I hope that we have no more to lay with him in the coming days, months and years.

Dave Laderoute
LCol
CO LSSR 2001-2004


----------



## vonGarvin

Col Laderoute:

Well said, especially "Nonetheless, Cpl Boneca's death is still "different" in some visceral, emotional way that I can't yet define."


Thank you for your thoughts on the services for Cpl Boneca.


----------



## The Bread Guy

One last go, here - new fourish minute video online, using publicly available photos ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RQlaDeTpL4

As per #'s, the good LCOL is right - my sweetie later realized there were LOADS of people in the basement of the church as well.

Public *"well done"* to the moderators/DS for their wrestling sometimes feisty debate on the boards linked to the death of this young soldier during the past couple of weeks.  Good show, all


----------



## tomahawk6

Well done News!! Very meaningful tribute for a fallen Canadian patriot.


----------



## Andyd513

Well, I wrote CTV about their coverage and they did actually reply. It went into my junk mail filter so I only noticed it today.

Although I don't feel comfortable posting the entire exchange I basically commented that I couldn't believe they dedicated 3/4 of an article to relatives of his girlfriend and only a brief few sentences to the comments of his father.

They commented they try to be as fair as possible, then replied that the reason for this was the fact that one did a full interview while the father only made a statement.

I sent a pretty big reply to the individual that emailed me. If they reply again perhaps I will post the entire exchange.

Although I do wish I had joined this thread earlier I don't have the time to read the entire thing right now. I know from reading peoples ideologies on the board in the past that most of my thoughts and ideas have been coverred by others.


----------



## snowy

All the soldiers in the Canadian Forces are Heroes....... I salute you all, for putting your life on the line.
My sincere heartfelt condolences to Cpl Boneca's family. RIP Cpl Boneca, you were and are a Hero.


----------



## dglad

As you'll no doubt recall, Cpl Boneca was the young Reservist from the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment in Thunder Bay, ON, who was killed in action in Afghanistan in July.  Just a few thoughts about him from this past Saturday...

On November 11, his mother was one of two Memorial (Silver) Cross Mothers who laid wreaths on the Cenotaph at Waverly Park in Thunder Bay.  

His Section, 32C (who had taken to calling themselves three-two-casual) was sent by their battalion to Thunder Bay for November 11.  They spent the night of the 10th with Boneca's mom and dad, drinking home-made Portugese wine...lots, I'm told, of home-made Portugese wine.  They were on parade on the 11th, and then went back to the Boneca's that night for a huge dinner (washed down with, I'm sure, lots of home-made Portugese wine).  I was struck, as I talked to these remarkable young men, by their maturity, their professionalism...and their absolute dedication to Tony Boneca.  They called him their little brother.

Incidentally, some here may remember the controversy surrounding comments by Boneca's girl-friend, Megan DeCorte, immediately following his death.  She was at the dinner as well, spending time and remembering Tony with the soldiers of 32 Casual. 

The Regiment went, en masse, to Cpl Boneca's grave after the Remembrance Day ceremonies.  32 Casual was there as well.  Boneca's buddies shared a flask of something strong, and tipped a bit onto his grave.  In a semi-circle, the Regiment and its comrades listened to words of comfort from the Padre, then, individually and in pairs or threes, saluted "T-Bone" Boneca and laid their poppies (red ones) on his grave.  It was freezing cold and, because of a logistics mix-up, the bus that had carried the troops to the cemetary had left.  Those of use with cars packed as many cold soldiers as we could into our vehicles, cranked up the heat and transported the entire kit-and-kaboodle back to the Armoury.

Back in the WOs and Sgts Mess, 32 Casual presented the Regiment with Boneca's helmet.  It had been pulled off his head and tossed aside after he was hit and was being given first aid.  Forgotten, it remained in the mud-walled compound while the place was later saturated with grenades and, subsequently, Hellfire missiles and Apache cannon fire.  Later, 32 Casual recovered it, kept it (they were supposed to turn it into the CQ), and then decided to donate it to the Lake Sups as a memorial to "T-Bone".  The helmet is intact, but looks like someone took a blow-torch to it.  Encased in glass and accompanied by a picture of Cpl Boneca, it now has a place of prominence at the front of the Thunder Bay Armoury.

Our troops did not forget Thunder Bay's other two recent casualties on this day.  Pte Josh Klukie and Pte Robert Costall, both Reg F, were both from Thunder Bay.  A Remembrance Table set up in the Sgts Mess memorialized all three of these men, Thunder Bay's lost sons.

I shall never forget 32 Casual, nor the PPCLI decision to send them to Thunder Bay for this day.  Things like this are why soldiers are soldiers.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Cpl. Boneca's final resting place, this week, following last weekend's Remembrance Day...

- edit 191126EST Nov 06 for grammar -


----------



## The Bread Guy

....family and loved ones remember - see attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy

.... more grieving for the family:
http://www.chroniclejournal.com/obituaries/boneca/shirley
R.I.P.


----------



## CombatDoc

Sincere condolences to the Boneca family.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Ten years today


----------

